# Link Errors (All Invalid Links Here)



## ScottW (Jul 17, 2006)

Unlike standard bug reporting, please post any LINK related errors here. Mention the page in which the link is on and where it links too and the text of the link you are clicking on.

Post Away!


----------



## amrcnidt961 (Jul 17, 2006)

On the footer --

"macosx.com/account/footer.htmml"
(obviously should be ".html")

Joey Lange
MacOSX.com Volunteer


*Scott: Fixed htmml Link in Footer*


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 14, 2006)

Snapshot 1, on my tech page, the link Active Tickets (in Progress) at the very top right of the page is clicked - 

Sending me to Snapshot 2 - Page not found. 

As a note: the link to Active tickets when in the Open Question page works


----------



## earthsaver (Aug 14, 2006)

When Cheryl sent me a private message, the popup notification I received offered OK for new window or Cancel for existing window. Either way, I was left with a 404 Page Not Found. Had to manually click Notifications on the top navigation bar and link to private messages from there.

- Ben


----------



## earthsaver (Aug 14, 2006)

Regarding the two links above noted by Cheryl, they link to a subdirectory called questions when it should be called newquestions.


----------



## ScottW (Aug 14, 2006)

Fixed


----------



## philippe99 (Aug 16, 2006)

I cannot understand what this notification means. When I click on the link, I go back to "My questions" which are all closed.


Scott, since you officially jump to 2.0 code, how can I *visually* see if a user has answered me ??
I must confess I stop answering questions and close all my tickets because I do not know how to handle responses.  

Oh my god, how easy was the old way -red color- to view that some of my opened tickets had answers...

Phil


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 16, 2006)

Phil, 

The title of the question is in red when the user has responded and you haven't gotten back to them. 

If you have a problem and don't know how to anser - just tell the user you are putting the question back in the queue and you have a link at the bottom of the ticket to do that.


----------



## philippe99 (Aug 17, 2006)

You're right Cheryl.

I was confused by the fact that the last -let's say- 10 tickets I answered recently never received a response from the user. So, I was thinking the system had a problem

Regards
Phil


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 17, 2006)

In Site Info when you click on Contribution Form in the side bar at the right you get 
"Safari can&#8217;t find the server.
Safari can&#8217;t open the page &#8220;https://secure.macosx.com/info/contribute/index.html&#8221; because it can&#8217;t find the server &#8220;secure.macosx.com&#8221;.

Also you get the same thing when you click on Use our Secure Server to Contribute (and for mailing information)  under Contribution Options


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 20, 2006)

Well now the link for "User World Map" is now invalid as of Aug 20th.


----------



## Cheryl (Aug 20, 2006)

And the Flash Chat link (next to World Map) does not bring you to the working chat.


----------



## Satcomer (Aug 27, 2006)

Well as of Aug. 27th E.S.T. the link for "User World Map" still for the error "404 - Page Not Found" but now the "Online Chat" link seems to work (I do get the flash chat room).


----------



## ScottW (Aug 27, 2006)

Missed that post of Cheryl's. Map working.


----------



## Cheryl (Sep 3, 2006)

I have gotten another 'complaint' that the contribution link is not working. 

https://secure.macosx.com/info/contribute/form.html

Safari says: 
Safari cant open the page https://secure.macosx.com/info/contribute/form.html because it cant find the server secure.macosx.com.


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 19, 2007)

That won't work because it's the wrong link. These are the links:

Contribution Info:
http://macosx.com/info/contribute/index.html
Contribution Form:
https://macosx.com/order/vip/index.html


----------



## Lihualee (Sep 29, 2008)

bump up ..


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 4, 2014)

Dead link to Bob Wood's member pages in Bob's Place.


----------

